

GemStats.org - Help the Ruby community collect stats on library usage - bcardarella
http://gemstats.org

======
briandoll
At New Relic, we've published a report like this about once a quarter for the
last few years for the thousands of Rails apps that monitor with us.

We included information on Ruby version, Rails version as well as popular gems
and plugins.

You can see previous stats here: <http://railslab.newrelic.com/>

I'm working on publishing the next report, which should be out this week.

~~~
briandoll
I just posted the latest State of the Stack for Ruby.

[http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/09/28/state-of-the-stack-a-
rub...](http://blog.newrelic.com/2011/09/28/state-of-the-stack-a-ruby-on-
rails-benchmarking-report-sept-2011/)

It has: \- A breakdown of ruby versions \- A chart showing the changes to ruby
versions deployed since Rails 3 came out \- A breakdown of rails versions \- A
breakdown of ruby dispatchers \- The top 50 gems and top 50 plugins

------
bradgessler
They're asking the questions:

    
    
      * Company type
      * Team size
      * Hosting environment
      * Other languages your company has been using ruby
      * Years your team has been using ruby
    

and asking for a manual upload of the gem.

I don't see how this will indicate the quality or popularity of a Gem.

A more sound approach may be to spider RubyGems.org, look at the "source code"
link, check out the repo, and start doing stuff like look at test coverage,
amount of documentation, etc. If the gem source code is on github, you could
probably get some idea of the quality based on some metric around the number
of followers they have, etc.

\--

Edit: I didn't realize they wanted just the Gemfile.

As for the down votes: I'm not sure how this is "FUD". I question the
methodology, to which the author responds below. We're all smarter for seeing
that.

~~~
sha90
First off, they are asking for your _Gemfile_ , not your .gem. There is a big
difference here. There is no source code in a Gemfile. Secondly, they clearly
state why this is an indication of popularity-- they are getting real world
usage statistics, not download counts. They ask for company info because if a
company the size of 80 people uses a gem, it's going to effectively be more
popular than a company of size 1. 79 more people are using it.

Please stop spreading the FUD.

------
bitops
It would be nice if you published the results of your data, too? Unless that
is forthcoming.

I'm not into giving away my data if I don't get some feedback.

~~~
zapnap
Yes, as mentioned on the site, the whole idea behind this is to publish the
results. Otherwise there's no value! Can't blame you one bit :).

------
fleitz
Would it be possible to create a gem so one could just include stats gathering
in their gemfile?

eg.

    
    
      gem "gemstats"

~~~
bcardarella
This is only our first pass. We have discussed the next version which should
be passive. Either plug in some analytics directly to Gemfiles or have a post-
commit hook to submit the Gemfile when it changes.

It would be great if we could look at Gemstats.org and instantly see stats
without having to go through the upload process.

